# Mexico (Yucatan), Belize, Guatemala and Honduras.



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)

here is a random pic dump from my 5 week trip to central America. this trip we found over a dozen species of tarantula! a complete report will be written for the BTS journal. enjoy!

Eddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)

and the last one for now.


----------



## dianedfisher (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like you found a little bit of everything!  I see the vultures were fond of you   Thanks for sharing, I look forward to more.  Di


----------



## NBond1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice pictures.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 12, 2008)

Excellent pictures Eddy!

Thanks for sharing.

Martin


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)

glad you guys like them. here is a list of the species found:
Aphonopelma seemanni (Honduras)
Aphonopelma seemanni (?) blue phase, Guatemala (Acanthoscurria borealis?)
Citharacanthus meermani
Citharacanthus sp"Guatemala"
Crassicrus Lamanai
Cyclosternum pentalore
Brachypelma epicureanum
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma sp (sabulosum?)
Psalmopoeus maya
Theraphosinae sp"yucatan"
Theraphosinae sp"Honduras"
Theraphosinae sp"guatemala"
Stichoplastoris(?) sp "Honduras"
Stichoplastoris(?) sp "guatemala"


----------



## tarcan (Jun 12, 2008)

That is an impressive list indeed!!

Cannot wait to read the article...

I love the colorful jumping spider, but specially the opilionid... I find these guys hard to take pictures of since they have such ackward shapes, nice job!

Take care

Martin


----------



## Anansis (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pictures Eddy. They make me homesick. I see you went to Tikal. Pretty impressive isn't it.

Ollie


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot for sharing my friend!!!  I look forward to your full write up.

Eric


----------



## syndicate (Jun 12, 2008)

nice pics Eddy.def look forward to gettin the issue with your article!
is this the P.maya by any chance?





-Chris


----------



## metallica (Jun 12, 2008)

indeed that is a small Psalmopoeus maya. we found 3, including an adult female.


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2008)

Those are some impressive shots Eddy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## patrick86 (Jun 13, 2008)

What an inspiring thread. Thanks Eddy.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 13, 2008)

slings in the wild? That must be a pretty rare sight, should put one in your pocket on the way back


----------



## syndicate (Jun 13, 2008)

metallica said:


> indeed that is a small Psalmopoeus maya. we found 3, including an adult female.


nice find.looking forward to seeing more images.without spoiling your article can you say anything about these being an actual species or just a color/regional variant of Psalmopoeus reduncas?


----------



## Larkin (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice Eddy !!! 

Thanks for sharing !!! :worship:  

Can't wait to read the article.

Regards,
Tomasz


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sure which one is the Brachypelma epicureanum. can someone quote the pic and show it to me ?


----------



## metallica (Jun 14, 2008)

this is the B. epicureanum, photographed in Yucatan state, Mexico.


----------



## metallica (Jun 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> nice find.looking forward to seeing more images.without spoiling your article can you say anything about these being an actual species or just a color/regional variant of Psalmopoeus reduncas?


i don't think i'm the person to discuss that. i know next to noting about any Psalmopoeus species. all i know is that we were looking for spiders. found a burrow, i tickeled the spider out, had it on my hand and looking at the spider that was in full thread display (front legs in the air and fangs wide spread) i said:"this is not Brachypelma, this is Psalmopoeus maya!"


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 14, 2008)

Amazing pics, i love the jumper macro shot!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2008)

metallica said:


> i don't think i'm the person to discuss that. i know next to noting about any Psalmopoeus species. all i know is that we were looking for spiders. found a burrow, i tickeled the spider out, had it on my hand and looking at the spider that was in full thread display (front legs in the air and fangs wide spread) i said:"this is not Brachypelma, this is Psalmopoeus maya!"


so then what brought you to the conclusion you have found P.maya?


----------



## Rich65 (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics!!! thanks for sharing and I especially liked the shot of the slings!!!


----------



## metallica (Jun 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> so then what brought you to the conclusion you have found P.maya?


location and color.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 15, 2008)

So THIS is cable!  Awesome pics, that was great!


----------



## phil (Jun 15, 2008)

Great shots eddy


----------



## urs (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Eddy, keep it comming! Seems\looks like a great, great trip!

Best regards Uros


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonderful pics Eddy! Great variety. Congrats for your superb trip!!

Pato.


----------



## Martin H. (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello Syndicate,



syndicate said:


> ... or just a color/regional variant of Psalmopoeus reduncas?


BTW, the spelling is P. redunc*u*s – just in case you are trying to find more infos about that species and wondering, why you only get few matches with search engines.

all the best,
Martin


----------



## syndicate (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello Martin,
;P 
Cheers
-Chris


----------



## Martin H. (Jul 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Hello Martin,
> ;P


???

Martin


----------



## Martin H. (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello Chris,



syndicate said:


> Hello Martin,
> ;P
> Cheers
> -Chris


sorry, I don't understand what you want to tell me with that smiley.  

all the best,
Martin


----------



## border (Aug 17, 2008)

metallica said:


> and the last one for now.


:worship: Impossible ignore this great work.I have only one question 
You can pick up the T's? Or need special permit from the customs offices':clap:


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome Eddy!  Thanks so much for sharing, Im looking forward to the write up.  I have no doubt it will be entertaining.  

Im looking forward to visiting Mexico myself.  I wonder if I will be able to find any tarantulas in the Corona Club.....


----------

